# heavy Metal Shells?



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Has any buddy tried the Heavy Metal shells from heavy shot? I was wondering what they thought about these shells?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i will give you some feed back on em when i get back.. 3in bb for $20 a box, i figured i would try em.. wish they made b's though.. really like the B heavy steel.. just not the price..


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

possum "B" loads are only available in "hevi shot",BUT here is a shot guide for hevi metal;

HEVI-Metal™ Game Guide 
LENGTH SHOT SIZE LOAD FPS SPECIES BOX CASE 
3" BBB* 1-1/4 1500 GOOSE 816383308882 816383108888 
3" BB 1-1/4 1500 GOOSE 816383300886 816383100882 
3" 2 1-1/4 1500 DUCK 816383300022 816383100028 
3" 3 1-1/4 1500 DUCK 816383300039 816383100035 
3.5" BBB* 1-1/2 1500 GOOSE 816383358887 816383158883 
3.5" BB 1-1/2 1500 GOOSE 816383335888 816383115886 
3.5" 2 1-1/2 1500 DUCK 816383333525 816383133521 
3.5" 3 1-1/2 1500 DUCK 816383333532 8163831

You can get larger shot size in hevi metal if you really feel you need it,larger shot size in steel is one thing,with hevi metal and hevi shot it more like the old days shooting lead


----------



## birddog007 (Oct 6, 2009)

3 inch 2's killed everything I needed them to.

The pattern must be wicked in my gun cause birds were crushed, that said I must have shot ok last trip with them cause I had almost no breast hits...all head.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

All head shots!

You must have skill!!! :beer:


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been wondering this for awhile now, are the Heavy Metal shells the same as Heavy Steel???


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

birddog007 said:


> 3 inch 2's killed everything I needed them to.
> 
> The pattern must be wicked in my gun cause birds were crushed, that said I must have shot ok last trip with them cause I had almost no breast hits...all head.


you shot all your birds in the head hahaha


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Has any buddy tried the Heavy Metal shells from heavy shot? I was wondering what they thought about these shells?


> I like what I have seen so far, been using them all season ducks and geese, so far no complaints. Well I guess there were a couple of iowa honkers who didn't like them too well this morning


----------

